# Rebuilding lower unit, recommended lube, sealant?



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

I’m rebuilding the foot on a 1977 35HP Evinrude, what do you guys recommend for sealant on the two impeller housing gaskets and for assembly lubrication on the mechanicals? What oil should I run in the foot?
Thanks


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I wouldn’t overthink it on that engine

OMC gasket sealing compound
Any Marine grease
Any lower unit lube


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Ok, thanks, I’ll see what we have laying around. Nice website btw. I have a friend at work who loves the Boykins


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

Marine 80W90 would be good for the lower unit lube? The manual lists OMC SeaLube not a viscosity


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

sss said:


> Marine 80W90 would be good for the lower unit lube? The manual lists OMC SeaLube not a viscosity


I have used a variety of different lines for the lower unit, as long as it is listed specifically for that purpose. I have never had any issues.
One of the benefits of these motors is they aren’t too picky on service items.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Don’t use 80/90, use an approved marine gear lube. Any of them will be fine, especially for the first fill! Lubrimatic, penzoil, brp, yamaha, mercury, etc... but don’t run 80/90 for automotive use in it as it’s not the same.


----------



## sss (Nov 8, 2018)

So, not this?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

That will work fine.


----------

